# High Queen, Looking for Pets M rated, 20 years and older please!



## NorthWoodGalaxy (Aug 12, 2018)

"Dragon Queen of Sarvia" 

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Basic Info
Name: Umbra
Player: North-Wood
Gender: Female
Nicknames: Mistress, Your Highness, Lady Umbra
Race: Western Dragon
Class: Queen
Alignment: Neutral
Deity: None
Age: 500
Size: Large
Body Type: Lean and muscular
Height: 10ft tall
Weight: 300lbs
Complexion: Deep Purple fur
Hair: Fur all over body
Eyes: Light Blue
Handedness: Left pawed
Scars: None
Relationship Status: Single, no need for a mate
Personality: Gentle, crafty, intellegent
Mannerisms: Regal, polite
Likes: Messing with people's minds and turning some into her personal pets
Dislikes: Disobedience without cause, anyone trying to challenge her throne



Description

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Her paws have retractable claws that gleam a dangerous white.

Her tail is also prehensile, allowing her to do more than most dragons.

Powers: …..(Note: will not rp this unless you give permission)
She is an extreme physic, and has the ability to change the DNA of any living creature. Even if they do not wish it. She can control the minds of living creatures, everything from thoughts, feelings, memories, ect. Normally, she just reads minds to plan her next move or to get a new pet. 


Biography: Umbra was raised in a society where the female dragons, while lean, where much larger than the male dragons. In that case, females were also dominate. While males could take leadership positions in a guard or army, they could not rule. The term "king" is simply implying that the male is the mate of the Queen, he holds no real power.

Umbra took on her roles very quickly and dominated the other dragons as a very young dragon. Once her mother passed, she became the new Queen.  She quickly become very crafty and developed a liking to play with other's minds and bodies. She does so with her pets, but uses her abilities to gain new pets and allies. She has recently found that using specially designed bodysuits is a better way to play with her pets. They respond to her mental commends and morph to whatever is needed.




Now that you read all that, the title says it all! I am bored and looking to do at least a quick roleplay. Obviously, I would prefer submissive characters as they are easier to train.

Thing or two about Sarvia:

A valley hidden in the mountains. It has a landscape that is a mix of plains and forests with various fresh and salt lakes and ponds dotting the landscape.

The valley itself drains all  magic that is not naturally found in the realm. However stability magic, as long as the character needs it to live is fine.

Once you are in, only the High Queen can grant you permission to leave. In other words, there is no going back.

Anyone not a Dragoness born in the valley is lower class.


----------



## Carrotsticksss (Aug 13, 2018)

I would be interested in this, if you'd like to discuss it further over notes!


----------



## Coltshan000 (Aug 13, 2018)

I am as well.

Would you like to RP Carrot?


----------



## NorthWoodGalaxy (Aug 13, 2018)

Feel free to rp with ideas of how your character ends up with Umbra.


----------



## Coltshan000 (Aug 13, 2018)

How about I'm a slave purchased by you?


----------



## NorthWoodGalaxy (Aug 13, 2018)

sounds good. I rp in the pms on this site.


----------



## Coltshan000 (Aug 13, 2018)

Okay, I'll PM you.


----------



## Wolf22red (Aug 14, 2018)

NorthWoodGalaxy said:


> Feel free to rp with ideas of how your character ends up with Umbra.


Can I send you a PM ? I am interested in a RP, I am Male and submissive


----------



## NorthWoodGalaxy (Aug 14, 2018)

Sure! Go ahead!


----------



## Máni (Aug 15, 2018)

Im very interested! 
But do you still need people? If yes, may I note you about this?


----------



## NorthWoodGalaxy (Aug 15, 2018)

I am doing one on one with many people. Feel free to pm me!


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm very interested in playing with your dragon and I'd love to talk about the possibilities of making your dream a reality.

I'll dm my contacts to you if you're interested 

I primarily use discord but I promise you that you won't regret ever deciding to play with me tho ^^


----------



## Limedragon27 (Sep 27, 2019)

The links to the picture don't really work.


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Sep 27, 2019)

The picture?


----------



## Limedragon27 (Sep 27, 2019)

Flame ZaFoxy said:


> The picture?



The links, they don't work.


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Sep 29, 2019)

Kinda wish she was active ^^'


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Oct 17, 2019)

Closing this due to a year-long necro.  Seriously people, read the dates of posts.


----------

